# Quicksand



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I am doing lava so close. I am just going to have hands and partial arms and torso/head staked to the ground then adding the lava effect around. You could do something simaliar but add a bag of sand. Mabe rope off the area and add a danger quick sand sing.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

That's sort of what I was thinking. Just have to find a way to make the sand look wet without turning the area into cement! What are you using to create your lava effect?


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I am going to do the burning embers effect using string lights, great stuff, and paint. Hopefully I can get it to look like lava. Could you maybe use some kind of surface like foam board, paint it, use a layer of glue, thin layer of sand then use a shiny clear coat? You could attach your arms and torso to the board and maybe use some great stuff foam around the body parts so it looks like it's coming up on the body.


----------

